# First Rv - 06 Outback 23Krs



## Ken F (Sep 3, 2015)

Ken Foster here, new member & new RV owner.

I travel away from home for work 3 months at a time, and this HAS to be better than a motel!

Plus I can take my BMW along !

Ken


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome...

You will find a lot of very smart folks on this site who are more than willing to help!

(If you need help finding one...let me know, I know all their names because they help me all the time!  )


----------



## Ken F (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you both for the welcome!

I've already learned a lot from reading the site...tons of great information.

Ken


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ken,
Welcome to Outbackers!
Our first Outback was a 28KRS that we used to take to the dirt bike races here in North Texas.
When my oldest kid quit racing we traded in the Kargoroo for an Outback Fifth wheel.

What BMW are you riding? I ride a K1200LT here.

Where abouts are you?

Holler if you ever have any questions!

Happy Camping,
Bryan


----------



## Ken F (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Brian! I somehow have acquired 3 of them;
My one of choice as a daily rider is an R1100RS. The other two are a K1100LT (on semi-permanent loan to my brother)
and a K100 EML Sidecar Rig.

I'm located outside Springfield MO About 10 miles, and am the president of the local BMW Club, the Springfield BMW Roadriders.
My dad is just about to turn 92 and still rides a R1100RT!

Ride Safe, and happy camping!

Ken



Texas Friends said:


> Ken,
> Welcome to Outbackers!
> Our first Outback was a 28KRS that we used to take to the dirt bike races here in North Texas.
> When my oldest kid quit racing we traded in the Kargoroo for an Outback Fifth wheel.
> ...


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site!

Our first travel trailer was a 2009 23KRS too. I had a 07 Suzuki Boulevard M50 I would carry in it. Traded the 23KRS for a 2013 310TB then sold the bike. Now the ramp mainly is used for our handicapped St Bernard to get in & out but I love the front area for a lot of things. ENJOY!!!

David


----------



## Jeff F (Oct 18, 2015)

Texas Friends said:


> Ken,
> Welcome to Outbackers!
> Our first Outback was a 28KRS that we used to take to the dirt bike races here in North Texas.
> When my oldest kid quit racing we traded in the Kargoroo for an Outback Fifth wheel.
> ...


----------



## Jeff F (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello Bryan,

New to forum and soon to be new to RV'ing. I WANT (and I'm searching furiously) for a 23 krs. My question is does a K1200LT fit in the garage without modifications. My tape ruler tells me it'll be REALLY close. I'd hate buy one and find my favorite travelling bike won't fit!

Thanks in advance,
Jeff

PS - whats the difference in 23krs and 23rs?


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

The 23krs is the toy hauler and the 23rs is not. The K is the designation for Kargoroo.

David


----------

